

 Am I burned out? - englishman1213
http://pastebin.com/wnMTBt1U

======
digita88
I went through something similar. First of all, assess what could have been
the 'trigger' for this. You mentioned earlier that "Recently something's
happened" so try and pinpoint the events surrounding that moment. Could it be
because of the change in weather? Stressful news? A realisation that you made?
You need to find what triggered you. In the same way that an event can trigger
people into action, the same thing can happen but backfire people.

If/when you find the trigger/s, inspect it. Was it in your control? Was it out
of your control? Also know that perhaps other people have gone through
something similar to you as per HN thread. And that it's part of life. Also
know that many items in our lives are 'manufactured'.

Now, your reaction. Is your reaction healthy or unhealthy? Sometimes giving
your mind/body a rest is your body's way of survival. Maybe lay off on those
side projects. Maybe lay off on the new technology and just focus on one. Or
just lay off technology.

\--

* I can't be bothered barely get out of bed in the morning. \-- Are you getting 6 hours sleep? Are you spending your time in bed mulling over your problems? Maybe schedule in something at 11am ie a meeting, a walk, a meditation session, to get you out of bed. It doesn't have to be every day but it can be once every 2/3 days. * I'd rather stare at the walls then touch a computer, frankly it's amazing I'm even writing this. \-- Not everything revolves around the computer. Go out, go for a walk. Maybe yourself walk for 15 minutes, then 30 minutes. Set up a routine that involves your getting out of the building and somewhere else * There are loads of projects I'd love to work on but any time I have free time I'd rather go grab a pint or just do nothing at all. \-- You could be having a creative block. Maybe do something else in relation to your project -- read books over a glass of wine if you need to drink, go out and get coffee to sketch. More to doing projects than being on a computer. * There are big problems to solve at work and in my head and I just can't get the motivation to work on them.

\---

Based on this, I don't think you are depressed or burnt out. I think that you
are on a creative block!

------
iamwithnail
There's a fairly thin line between burn out and depression. It depends, as
ever. If you can find the motivation to do other stuff, not related to work,
and don't felt generally "sad", it's more likely to be burnout. But the other
symptoms that you've listed are pretty indicative of depression. (I over
generalise on purpose with "feeling sad"; depression is way more than that.)

I was burnt out in 2009/10\. I was avoiding work, making mistakes, literally
hiding things from my boss at the time, and simultaneously shutting out my
then wife, drinking a lot. I'd take walks out during the day, two hour
lunches, because I didn't want to be in the office, once I even hid my
blackberry in a cupboard. I was interested in other things (I was writing, and
reading lots, in preparation for the the PhD that I wanted to do), but
anything to do with actual work: no thanks. Having been depressed before, I
could tell it wasn't that, and it took me a long time to work it out - long
enough to encompass a divorce, nearly getting fired and getting forcibly
transferred out of that job. If you're worried you might be burnt out, then
you might be burnt out. But you also might just hate your job.

Edit: I'm now doing that PhD, started one company that tanked, working at
another startup, and learned to code in the last year so I could build
another, different one. Burnout fades when you take yourself out of the
situation, but sometimes that's easier said than done. The first part is
realising what's happening.

------
junto
I had this. I bought a racksack, bought a flight ticket to South America and
rambled around south and central America for 6 months.

I came back recharged, refreshed and a different person.

~~~
geoffw8
Not even kidding I was about to say the same thing. Just got back from
travelling, 2 months in Thailand 1 month in Australia. Would recommend it to
anyone feeling like this.

Words cant describe, I feel reinvented. Note: I was disconnected the WHOLE
time. Things take on a new meaning.

------
tomcam
Not a shrink but all these symptoms point to depression. Strongly suggest you
visit clergy, therapist, or some other caring but impartial person. No shame
in that. You wouldn't treat your own MS or gallstones.

------
anon000009
I am going through exactly the same wave of emotions at this time. I go
through them every year or two and eventually it fades away. There`s nothing
that triggers them, it is more just something that grows quietly untill it`s
too big to ignore.

Every time I`m afraid that it will be permanent, which drives me to do things
that are out of my comfort zone. Usually that thing indeed ends up being
travel or making plans to travel. I`ve learned to embrace it because it leads
to big spurts of innovation and creativity, but eventually that feeling fades
away and the whole cycle is repeated.

I haven`t talked with a psych, because it eventually goes away automagically,
but I just figured that it probably wouldn`t hurt, so I`m going to make an
appointment right now because of this post.

I can only say that I can relate with 90% of what you`ve described. If we`re
going through the same emotions, you can be sure it can be diagnosed. Maybe
you too should get some closure from a professional.

Good luck!

------
watershawl
I have this right now and feel very similarly. For me it's a case of not
knowing why I do what I do, not clearly identifying what it is I actually do
for my clients/employers, and what in the world I am capable and willing to
change. It's also wintertime, which doesn't help.

Possible cause: I've been listening to a lot of business podcasts lately (at
least 2 hours worth a day) and I've found myself comparing myself to other
people who are more successful than me. I realize (from listening to podcasts)
that this is a bad thing to do and I realize that success is relative, but
it's still happening.

I tried chilling out on purpose. In other words, I purposefully started
playing. I chose to start playing Minecraft with my kids. I also joined the
YMCA and started going swimming there after work. Finally, I have cut down on
the number of podcasts I listen to and started listening to music (on CD). I
do not listen to the news as it gets me down.

------
svs
I'm no doctor, but I been burned out a few times. A look at your recent
history might be helpful. Do you have months of long hours and stressful work,
unappreciative bosses, lack of sleep, no exercise, bad diet and alcohol? Then
it's burnout.

If you or any close relatives have a history of depression, or you have had a
traumatic experience (i.e. end of a relationship), excess drug usage etc. it
might be depression.

------
flipcoder
sounds like it might be depression, don't be afraid to visit a doctor

